# Strange sensation when sitting on butt--



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

okay- it is hard to talk about these things but here goes; you know the area of your butt, as you go down from your waist to the beginning of the butt (dare I say crack). There is that little area there and when I sit a certain way it feels like something is there; it feels really odd and uncomfortable and I have to keep moving around and adjusting my position when I sit down. It feels like something hard is there; I am thinking tumor-- I felt a little ways in there and there was nothing then a little deeper there is something, I guess it is bone(I hope it is bone);The other thing is, is even though I took a laxative last night (after a month) and feeling full of #### for 2 days, I still feel there is something in there and there isn't; it sure is hard to talk about this stuff but I am concerned;I am going to my GI doc on Thursday as follow up to the endoscopy I had last month so I will embarassingly discuss this with him but just wondering what you think?


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I don't know much, but could it be your prostate gland? I know doctor's examine men through the rectum, and if it feels large they may want to do a sigmoid, or a colonoscopy. If you're not cleaned out real well you might want to take a laxative, and use an enema to get rid of that not cleaned out feeling before you go to the doc so just in case he wants to give you a rectal you won't get even more embarrassed. I don't know if you are a man though, so this whole thing I've just written may be way off.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

well, seeing as how I am a woman I don't have a prostate ( thanks for trying though); actually I took a look and the area in that area (butt cleft) is very inflamed too.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

How bout hemorroids? You say butt cleft, is that on the outside of the rectal area? I have had great difficulty talking to my doctors about this stuff, and they seem embarrassed too. You may have an infection if there's inflamation. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I may be way off but I have a "strange" feeling when I sit down a lot of the time too. It's in the tailbone area and it kind of goes numb but painful at the same time - perfectly possible I assure you (as well as feeling that there is, as you put it, "something in there").Mine is due to repercussions after I tripped over and twisted my pelvis nearly 3 yrs ago. Mine goes out of alignment sometimes, hence the numbness & pain bit but I understand that this also can produce a "something in there feeling". The area around it when it does get bad can sometimes "stick out" a bit. I see an osteopath once every couple of months to put it all back into place! It's just an idea of another area to look into as a cause expecially if you have tripped or anything. Mine wasn't a heavy fall and I didn't even hit the floor.Anyway stuff the embarrassment factor







and definitely mention it to the GI doc


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: I appreciate all of your ideas; There is something called a pilonoidal cyst which is an inflammation in the butt cleft area. I think it is like some kind of drainage or abscess (which I don't have) and has to be surgically treated. However,the area is very inflamed looking and irritated. The feeling of when I sit down is just so weird and I suppose it could be some sort of dislocation of the coccyx area but I have never fallen or even come close to falling. I hate being so embarrassed to talk to my doctor about it but I am; I will let you know what he says.


----------



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

Have u ever fallen on ur butt? I fell at the ice rink VERY hard and injured the base of my spine - I think it's called the coxix or something. It has never fully healed and still feels funny and hurts when i sit on it too long. It could be something as simple as this.


----------

